# Loach not well?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

One of my new yo-yos is pale and hides a lot compared to the others. Is this a sign of it not being well? Is there anything I can do to reduce its stress? Water is testing normal-no ammonia or nitrites.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If it is the smallest of the group, it is just adjusting to its position as low fish on the totem pole. When loaches squabble they often fade in color. I believe in some cases the lower pecking order ones will fade as a sign of submission and this may very well be what is happening.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh, that explains it. It is the smallest of the three that does this. I notice once he comes out and swims for a while his colors get dark again. Thanks!


----------

